# My Betta has dropsy - euthanasia?



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

(I posted the thread about the velvet not leaving and the bloated belly: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=123314)

I have just came home and checked on my delta (who was in QT getting fasted for suspected constipation) and he is not doing well - at all.

He has been fasting for four days, and he has pooped. The poop is green. However, the swelling in his stomach has not gone away. It seems to be the same - or maybe even better.

I have also noticed that his gills are now not able to close properly, and also his his scales are raised. In the thread I posted earlier, someone had stated their concern about dropsy - and now I am SURE it is. 

He is EXTREMELY lethargic, extremely fat, his scales are raised, his poop is green, and I have also noticed that now the tips of his tail and the end of his body have become red. He also has the orange on his head.

Ever since I've first gotten him, I've been having big problems with him (he was a rescue). I have no concluded that he isn't going to be able to recover and I would like to put him out of his misery. I would not like for him to suffer any more than he has to.

So, my question is - how do I euthanize him? Do I do the clove oil in the tank water? Freeze? Flush?

I have never had to do this before.


----------



## amyteee (Sep 13, 2012)

moonsand0wls said:


> (I posted the thread about the velvet not leaving and the bloated belly: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=123314)
> 
> I have just came home and checked on my delta (who was in QT getting fasted for suspected constipation) and he is not doing well - at all.
> 
> ...


Clove oil is the most humane way as far as I am aware. If you have any epsom salt though try that before you give up hope. I'm not sure on how you dose it but I'm sure someone else could help you out.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

I have been treating him since I have gotten him - Epsom salt, Tonic salt, Wunder tonic, Malachite green, fasting etc. Nothing seems to be working and I don't want to see him in pain :'(

Also his gills at the bottom have got a black line on them etc and his tummy is really grey.

I think it's too late to treat him.

Thank you though


----------



## amyteee (Sep 13, 2012)

moonsand0wls said:


> I have been treating him since I have gotten him - Epsom salt, Tonic salt, Wunder tonic, Malachite green, fasting etc. Nothing seems to be working and I don't want to see him in pain :'(
> 
> Also his gills at the bottom have got a black line on them etc and his tummy is really grey.
> 
> ...


Oh I see, poor boy  so sorry. Hate to see them go :'( I cried for 3 days when I lost my first boy. You get so attached >.<


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

amyteee said:


> Oh I see, poor boy  so sorry. Hate to see them go :'( I cried for 3 days when I lost my first boy. You get so attached >.<


Thank you 
This really sucks. 
I have been having problems with him since I got him - he was a rescued betta. 

He just started getting well again and then it all went down hill.

So much hard work just to see it all fail. It sucks, but I don't want him in pain.

I doubt I'm going to find another breeding quality delta here anytime soon 

Awwww. Are you alright now? >.< </3


----------



## amyteee (Sep 13, 2012)

Aye. I was kicking myself for not patching up the lid on my tank. He was a jumper and I was out and it was freezing cold in my room and finding a little red hmpk that looks like fish jerky on your desk is a shock to the system lol >_<

I'm lucky I haven't had issues with my other boys, apart from Jiro munching his fins off.

Its a shame there's nothing else you can do to help him, but it will probably be better than him being in pain.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

amyteee said:


> Aye. I was kicking myself for not patching up the lid on my tank. He was a jumper and I was out and it was freezing cold in my room and finding a little red hmpk that looks like fish jerky on your desk is a shock to the system lol >_<
> 
> I'm lucky I haven't had issues with my other boys, apart from Jiro munching his fins off.
> 
> Its a shame there's nothing else you can do to help him, but it will probably be better than him being in pain.


Oh! Jumpers are horrible. :/ 
My girl used to jump but she doesn't anymore. Well actually she has only jumped once, but still. >_<
I guess when I euthanize him, she will have a new home :/ sigh..

And I was just preparing to breed him too! Delta aren't very common here!

And awww, I'm lucky I haven't had the tail biting problem.
Though one of my girls has ripped her tail a bit, my fault though  I didn't see a slightly sharp part in a container I had made for her to transport from tank to tank... but she is okay! It just looks funny 

Exactly. I do not want him to be in pain - but he IS going to have to put out for a few more days if I am going to euthanize him. I do not have clove oil on me and I can only get it in the city. I hope he passes before then, though, because it will be better for him than being there in pain :/


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

How long has he been sick for with the dropsy? I just lost a beautiful giant plakat girl to dropsy - started with fin rot and she had a really bad reaction to the medication I gave her so I took her off it after 4 days, she was fine at first but then a week later I saw the puffy stomach starting so I figured the bacteria hadn't been killed all the way and moved to her kidneys. When she started to get to where she couldn't swim well anymore she was gone within a day or two. I put epsom salt 1 tsp for 3 gallons (lowered her water in her tank) and did daily water changes to keep her as comfortable as possible. Fortunately with mine she didn't look like she was in too much pain, other than not being able to swim much... she still came over to sit near me the day before and just slept all day the last day. 
It really is tough to watch them suffer and feel so helpless, it's been two days and I am still really sad, she was the big personality of the bunch. 
Hang in there and sorry to hear about your little guy


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Freezing and flushing alive are not humane. 

Please share photos of the pine coning.

Remind us what medication has been used and for how long? What's he on now? Green poop is quite odd.. have you been feeding him peas?

Usually with this I will do epsoms salts 1 tsp per gallon predissolved and added slowly over the course of an hour, along with a good internal antibiotic. Kanaplex and Maracyn Plus are the only two I've really seen work with much consistency. Others which have potential are furan 2 and to a small degree a source with erythromycin.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

I am going to use clove oil.  It's a sad thing to have to do, but it's for the best.
I have been having problems with him since I got him (he was a rescued betta) and it seems once he gets better he just gets sick again. I have never had that problem with any of my other fish either.

I will try get a picture if I can find a camera, otherwise he looks like the betta like this:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=123324

And I have not feed him for four or so days as I have been fasting him for *suspected bloating*


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Have you tried epsoms at 1-3 tsp per gallon along with a good internal antibiotic like Kanaplex or Maracyn Plus?

Also more info could be helpful:http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233 There may be some small thing we're missing.

If you decide to euthanize though that's your choice.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Clove Oil.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

callistra said:


> Have you tried epsoms at 1-3 tsp per gallon along with a good internal antibiotic like Kanaplex or Maracyn Plus?
> 
> Also more info could be helpful:http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233 There may be some small thing we're missing.
> 
> If you decide to euthanize though that's your choice.


Yes, I have. He has been sick too many times to count before and after I've rescued him. It's the Betta himself - I don't have anything wrong with all of my other betta. 

Thank you. He has been sick too much and I can tell he's in a lot of pain. I would rather put him out of his misery and put my emotions last if it means he won't have to be in pain anymore :'( 




ChoclateBetta said:


> Clove Oil.


Yes, I will be getting some. Thank you.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Also you could put the Betta in water than add it in the freezer. I am not sure of this one though.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

I've read about that one, I think it's a bit too inhumane for me. Thank you though


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hear the just fall asleep and die. My preffered method is letting them die on there own.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Personally I don't think it happens like that - the water temperature will slowly lower and they'd be in extreme stress etc :/ I don't know, though.

Yeah, I might just let him go on his own. But it makes me sad to see that happen, though it may be the only thing I can do as I don't have clove oil.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am always scared theres a survival chance.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Clove oil is the most humane way.. The freezing method is really inhumane.. It's the same thing as hypothermia, it kills the living creature from extreme temperatures. I'm sorry your betta has dropsy.. :[


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

I am going to try and get clove oil in the next few days, but resources are tight right now so I may not be able to. I hope he passes really soon - he's hanging on for dear life :/

I am sorry too. He is a beautiful Betta - absolutely gorgeous. I've been having problems with him ever since I've had him and I think maybe it's just best to euthanize him. :'(


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why do you need to kill him?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

There are other, quick methods but not for the squeamish :X I certainly wouldn't be able to but my husband has had to put down animals in immediate situations that haunt him now.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

I am not "killing" him. That makes it sound like I'm a murderer. 

I am euthanising him. I am doing it because for as long as I have had him, he has been sick. And before I rescued him, too. It seems when I finally get him better he gets sick again, each time worse (regardless of how I look after him). He was treated really badly at his last home and I'm sure this is the reason he has been getting sick a lot. I do not like for him to be sick but he always is and now that he has dropsy he will be in a lot of pain (I can see it).

Also having to treat him all the time is VERY exhausting on my resources and time. I have spent more on keeping him well than I have on any of my other fish. 
I do not have all of the money to keep buying medications for different things he gets sick with. And the ones I DO have, will run out eventually.

Another reason is I can't stand to see one of my animals in pain and suffering. To me anyone who notices that and ignores it and gets as much time out of their pet as they can is cruel.

Euthanasia is sad but it's a fact of life that we all have to face sometime :/


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Kithy said:


> There are other, quick methods but not for the squeamish :X I certainly wouldn't be able to but my husband has had to put down animals in immediate situations that haunt him now.


I read about the beheading and the snapping of the spine. I could NEVER do that. :x


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Killing and euthanising are the same. But maybe add IAL to the tank the help with Immune system. Before euthanising lets try a lot of other stuff..


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

moonsand0wls said:


> I am not "killing" him. That makes it sound like I'm a murderer.
> 
> I am euthanising him. I am doing it because for as long as I have had him, he has been sick. And before I rescued him, too. It seems when I finally get him better he gets sick again, each time worse (regardless of how I look after him). He was treated really badly at his last home and I'm sure this is the reason he has been getting sick a lot. I do not like for him to be sick but he always is and now that he has dropsy he will be in a lot of pain (I can see it).
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about it but sometimes there isn't another way to stop the suffering. The only time my husband had to was a very sad situation of someone tormenting a feeder rat and my husband had no choice. I don't think your fish is that bad off though. 

I've known tons of people who see their pets suffering and they ignore it entirely. It's so frustrating. 

Gosh, I don't even know where to get clove oil.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Try IAL instead and a few more methods. Just incase theres hope.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

moonsand0wls said:


> I read about the beheading and the snapping of the spine. I could NEVER do that. :x


Yeah.. thinking about it bothers me. I suppose if it had to be done I'd get someone else to do it. My husband is fortunate in a way he can detach himself from situations like that. It would haunt me forever.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

CB, stop. You're not making Moons feel better, isn't her betta dying enough? Killing isn't the same as euthanizing. Killing is when you're destroying life viciously and intentionally; you wouldn't care if the creature feels pain or not. In euthanizing, the euthanizer finds the most humane way to path the animal to it's better home. Trying other "meds" will prolong his pain, there's only a 10% chance of surviving dropsy anways. I'm sorry, Moons.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You need to ask nicely if you want me to stop. But I will leave anyways.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

This is the last I'll say in this thread, but I have to say this.. 

He may be more sensitive than your other fish. I don't doubt that. The smallest amount of ammonia may upset his system a lot faster than your hardy boys, which may be able to live with low levels and traces for years without showing any symptoms. That doesn't mean if you kept his water absolutely pristine he'd have no chance, or even just made the smallest change.. who knows where.. he wouldn't stand a chance. We don't know, because you won't even share with us info in that link about your keeping habits.. and I've tried to do a search but you haven't shared it anywhere else either that I've found. 

All I've found is thread after thread about (same betta?) your boy with bloat issues, all during this past month now. I see only very short term use of epsoms (very barely 1 week which has no time to help with internal infections).. I see no use of kanaplex or maracyn plus.. I see no feeding of meds which is the best thing you can do for an internal infection.. I’ve seen lots of use of high levels of salt, which can cause dropsy and lots of harsh meds used to treat external parasite infections when he doesn’t have any..Use of flakes which can cause bloating and constipation issues.. If I had realized you were using aquarium salt along with a belly like that I wouldn’t have told you how to do it.. this is why it’s always good to ask for more info instead of just answering the OP’s question, so I suppose part of this can fall upon me for not inquiring further about why you were opting for certain treatments instead of just answering your direct question. Tonic salt is most definitely AQ by the way, not epsoms. 

I find this and threads that say you just recently started betta keeping about 5 months ago.. I certainly wouldn't expect to you have problems with an average healthy betta in that time to be able to compare to a sensitive one. I'm sure you're doing the best you can but to say "Oh well I know everything and I’m absolutely sure all my habits are perfect and there’s no way someone could find a bit here and there that I might be able to change to help him, even share info with others to see if maybe there's some things I've missed because there's no way that's happened so I'm just going to end this life" it a little.. bad taste in my mouth. I mean a month ago you didn’t even know what Velvet looked like on a betta.. Idk sorry. 

It’s okay to not know. It’s okay to ask questions. Everyone makes mistakes. Everyone has to learn sometimes, but I’m sorry your treatment of him to date has had _no shot_ at his recovery, and a lot of the stuff you've done like the malachite green and AQ and flakes if anything would have just made things worse. I remember you now from other threads now I've had a chance to look them up. Hope your little one's suffering is short then. I suggest not bringing home rescue bettas. They take a lot of work and perseverance... and sometimes they cost more money.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Killing and euthanising are the same. But maybe add IAL to the tank the help with Immune system. Before euthanising lets try a lot of other stuff..


*Murder:* 
1. To kill (another human) unlawfully.
2. To kill brutally or inhumanly.

*Euthanasia:*
the act or practice of killing or permitting the death of hopelessly sick or injured individuals (as persons or domestic animals) in a relatively painless way for reasons of mercy

No, they are *NOT* the same! I am not a murderer! (A murderer wouldn't mind watching their pet sit there sick and dying and not do anything about it.)



Kithy said:


> I feel the same way about it but sometimes there isn't another way to stop the suffering. The only time my husband had to was a very sad situation of someone tormenting a feeder rat and my husband had no choice. I don't think your fish is that bad off though.
> 
> I've known tons of people who see their pets suffering and they ignore it entirely. It's so frustrating.
> 
> Gosh, I don't even know where to get clove oil.


That is horrible. I hate animal abuse! :/ I would consider myself abusing my Betta if I kept him alive, because he keeps getting sick and never seems to be OK. Now that he has dropsy, he will be in a lot of pain aswell. I do not want him to be and I also can't afford to spend big money to keep him alive, just to have him die some time later from a short life etc. It is unfair on the both of us. I love him enough to put him down, to stop his pain and suffering.. I know that's more than a LOT of pet owners are.



Kithy said:


> Yeah.. thinking about it bothers me. I suppose if it had to be done I'd get someone else to do it. My husband is fortunate in a way he can detach himself from situations like that. It would haunt me forever.


Yeah, I'm like you. I could never do something so.. "sickening". That would haunt me, too. Especially if it was a beloved pet.



LebronTheBetta said:


> CB, stop. You're not making Moons feel better, isn't her betta dying enough? Killing isn't the same as euthanizing. Killing is when you're destroying life viciously and intentionally; you wouldn't care if the creature feels pain or not. In euthanizing, the euthanizer finds the most humane way to path the animal to it's better home. Trying other "meds" will prolong his pain, there's only a 10% chance of surviving dropsy anways. I'm sorry, Moons.


Thank you, Lebron. I posted this thread to ask advice on euthanasia - this is my first time. I wasn't asking to get a big lecture or judged about what I am doing. That is HORRIBLE. I love my fish enough to stop his pain. Isn't that what any respectable pet owner would be like? He is *always* sick. _Always._ And he is really suffering - I can tell. I'm attached enough to him to know these things. I do not want to make him suffer anymore because I put my feelings first and try to keep him alive. It's just not fair on either of us. I also can't afford to pay for more and more medications to keep one fish a live when things are expensive here and resources are tight enough as it is.

Thank you for your support, it really means a lot. This is hard for me - I have never been the one to have to euthanize. This is really traumatizing enough for me. :/ 

♥


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't read that part. I will fill it in right now.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Also, I have just asked a friend of mine (who is a vet) to come around and check on my fish. They have confirmed that he has dropsy. I'm not that stupid..


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I cringe to think that some people use beheading/spin snapping, I believe it to be very cruel and inhumane but I am not here to debate about that now. Freezing is not humane as it is not a fast process and the fish will become extremely uncomfortable and distressed. Flushing is extremely cruel, most fish survive the flushing process and die a slow, horrible death in the sewers:-(

As far as I am concerned the only humane way to euthenaise a fish is clove oil but again it is only humane if done correctly. 

Put your betta in a container in four litres of water and add three drops of clove oil, stirring gently to mix it with the water. Wait for five minutes and add another three drops. Then wait another five minutes and add another three drops. Continue to do this until your fish no longer appears to be breathing. Also I would leave the betta in this solution for maybe an hour just to make sure......

The first few drops will send the betta to sleep but not kill him. (Salmon farmers use a few drops of clove oil to antithesise the salmon while they collect their eggs for human consumption. The clove oil is used so that the salmon do not become stressed and they wake up and are fine after about 8 minutes). An overdose with clove oil will euthanaise the fish and it will die a pain free death.

The use of clove oil is some what controversial but I have used it and as long as it is done correctly the fish seem to die a peaceful pain free death. If a lot of clove oil is added quickly to the water the fish will become stressed and dart about (not a nice experience) which is why it is extremely important to add the oil at five minute intivals and in small doses.

Whether you decide to let him die naturally or use the clove oil is up to you. I have never used clove oil on a betta (but have on other fish). I usually let them die naturally but with dropsy...... it can be very cruel and sometimes I think clove oil is the least distressing option for both fish and owner.

You can purchase clove oil at your local chemist, it is used to relieve tooth ache in humans..... it is reasonably cheap, I think I paid about $8

With whatever you decide goodluck and we are thinking of you


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? *80L*
What temperature is your tank? *28C*
Does your tank have a filter? *Yes. Inbuilt.*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *Built into the filter.*
Is your tank heated? *Yes..*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *Himself now, but he was in with 8 tetra and a pleco.*

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? * Micro-worms, dried shrimp, pellet flake things.. *
How often do you feed your betta fish? *I feed HIM 5-6 times a week, nightly.*

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? *50% weekly, 100% monthly.*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *Stated above.*
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *Water conditioner to his tank.*

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: *0*
Nitrite: *0*
Nitrate: *0*
pH: *7.0*
Hardness: *I don't know?*
Alkalinity: *100*

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *Bloated belly - getting larger. Grey belly. Raised scales. Red at both ends of tail. Popped eyes. Gills not closing properly - and turning black. *
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *Lethergy - extremely unactive. Cannot swim, sinks to the bottom. Won't eat.*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *Dropsy just occured two days ago.*
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?*I have treated him for a few things since I've had him... Tonic Salt, Epsom Salt, Malachite green, Wunder tonic, IAL, stresszyme, Marclyn plus, peas, fasting etc.*
Does your fish have any history of being ill? *Yes, a lot. With me and past owners. (He was a rescue Betta who was treated very poorly)*
How old is your fish (approximately)? *I'm not sure. Not too old.*


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

veggiegirl said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I cringe to think that some people use beheading/spin snapping, I believe it to be very cruel and inhumane but I am not here to debate about that now. Freezing is not humane as it is not a fast process and the fish will become extremely uncomfortable and distressed. Flushing is extremely cruel, most fish survive the flushing process and die a slow, horrible death in the sewers:-(
> 
> ...


Thank you  This is what I wanted to know.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Also, tis not the same Betta.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

No matter how it works out bless you for having your heart in the right place. Having a pet is one of the hardest things because no matter what you get as a companion you know that one day you will have to say goodbye forever. And that moment is always lingering in the back of your head, whether healthy or sick. You think you can prepare yourself for it but you just can't, no matter what.

Recently we've had to put a couple of cats down. Some were "easy" (old, very old, sick) but others not such. It was a matter of we _could_ do testing and maybe the cat will get better but we don't have the money or it might be too stressful. Putting an animal down for any reason is hard, especially when you just can't do anything about it.

So please don't ever feel like you've failed like so many pet owners feel, you've kept him going the best you could with what you have available. I still owe a buttload of money on carecredit for my dog's surgery which was an emergency. I'll pay it off someday but well... it's not in my power.

I don't want anyone thinking my husband is heartless though >.< It was an awful situation of his friend getting "bored" with the rat and doing something awful to it. My husband decided that since the poor thing was in such awful pain he had to do something right there. Maybe not a great decision but he did what he could out of mercy. That friend of his is the worst kind of person. My husband had to save a poor little kitten from him and we eventually gave that cat a better home. People that can hurt an animal out of anger, frustration or "bored" are just cruel and I'm glad I've seen no one like this here.

Bless you, moonsand, for being a good owner


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

My fish doesn't "Deserve to die" and I have been treating him "wrongly" apparently. I'm not a good fish owner and I never said I was. I feel really horrible right now because I know I have sort of failed on my behalf..

Thank you though.  And Your husband isn't cruel don't worry! (I know how people can detach, my best friend works on a meat farm and has to snap lambs necks etc for fresh cool :/)


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

moonsand0wls said:


> My fish doesn't "Deserve to die" and I have been treating him "wrongly" apparently. I'm not a good fish owner and I never said I was. I feel really horrible right now because I know I have sort of failed on my behalf..
> 
> Thank you though.  And Your husband isn't cruel don't worry! (I know how people can detach, my best friend works on a meat farm and has to snap lambs necks etc for fresh cool :/)


Fish are tough especially when you're not familiar with them. I know exactly how you feel. I've lost two bettas to being uneducated. Until I found this forum I wasn't exactly ready to chance a third.


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

moon, i'm sorry to hear about your betta, i actually admire your courage for being able to put your betta to sleep so he's not suffering, its tough because with dogs or cats we can go the vet and have someone tell us exactly what to do but with fish we are on our own and its up to just us and what we can find on the internet when we need to treat a sick fish. i just lost my betta this week and had she been suffering more than she was i would have really considered the clove oil. every day when i woke up and saw she was still hanging in there i was hopeful but at the same time sad because i didn't want her to have another day of suffering. 
you did the best you could, and at least in his last few months even though he had health problems he had someone who really cared about him and really tried to do the best they knew how. don't give up on rescues, its better that you took him home and tried instead of just leaving him in bad conditions. at least you gave him a chance.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't mean to make you feel bad  I feel like I failed too.. I could have caught this earlier if I asked a few more questions.  Everyone makes mistakes when they first start fish keeping, and most people will kill at least one fish just because they don't know any better. IMHO, keeping fish is harder than keeping any other house pet because they are just so sensitive to their environments, and there's just a lot to learn. But you have a good heart and I don't mean to discourage you. I'm sorry.

It sounds like your guy is really bad right now.. Worse than I had thought.. The best thing you can probably do at this point is get him out of the 20 gallon tank water into something smaller, so he can more easily reach the surface. I'd do a 100% water change into thie container with identical temperature water and still acclimate very slowly. Also you will be able to make very frequent water changes in it, and it will aleviate any possibility that something in the 20g is off and making your fish sick. It will have to be something you can keep warm though.. Either if you have a smaller tank you can put a heater in or an acrylic bowl of around 2 gallons that can be filled half full and floated in the larger tank... something around 1-2 gallons or so (wider is better than taller) would be good. In the bowl you can also choose to put a plant that are tall enough to reach the top with large flat leaves he can lay on, making it even easier for him to get to the surface. Something that looks like the leaves on this: http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Marina-Naturals-Pennywort-Plant/dp/B005JW5VHQ. To relieve the stress of the fluid build up on his organs use epsom salts - you know the drill - pure and predissolved. I would go ahead and go on up to 3 tsp this time. Add very slowly. I would do 1 tsp over and hour then give him a few hours break and add another slowly, etc. This will not cause him distress at all. It will help relieve some of the pressure and while it probably won't cure him it might make him feel better.

In this bowl you can make 100% water changes every other day, readding the epsoms - once he's used to the full dose you don.t have to keep adding it back in slowly.

This is how to do a large change without shocking:



> To do a water change, use a little cup like a plastic solo cup - this cup must be only for him and have never been used with soap or other chems. Scoop him up in this cup (keep him in the cup about 1/4 full of water - it doesn't need to be much because he won't be in it for long) and leave him in the cup while you change his water. To do the 50% use a turkey baster - dedicated only to him that has never seen soap or chems - and drag it through the gravel and try to suck as much of the poop out as possible, in addition to 50% of the water. Use a thermometer under the running tap to get it to be the same temp as the water that is normally in his tank. When the thermometer says the flowing tap is the right temp, fill back up his tank. At this point, add the conditioner (dose for how much water you change - if you change half the water you add half gallon worth of conditioner, If you do a 100% water change dose for the full gallon change). Float his plastic cup with him in it in the new water. Slowly add a couple tablespoons of the new water into his cup every 10 minutes for at least an hour. Finally, dump him in gently but try to get as little of the old cup water back into the tank as possible. When you do the weekly 100% you will do mostly the same thing except empty his tank fully and rinse everything in it very well under warm water but never use soaps or chemicals. Once it's fully cleaned/rinsed you can refill it and repeat the cup/acclimate phase.


You may already know this but the key to the water change is quickness in the actual change, slowness in acclimation, and the keeping of the water as similar as possible. 

In addition to this.. if you want to try to save him he'd need an internal antibiotic.. how long was he on the maracyn plus and how long ago? treatment with this should have been every other day for 2 weeks. Along with redosing should have been 50% water changes and then 100% water change at week's end. I'm not sure what else you have around but few else stands a chance. Kanaplex is one. Furan 2 stands a long distant third. I wouldn't bother with anything else. 


Just for future note, flakes tend to cause constipation issues in fish. Some are more prone to constipation than others - some can spend their whole lives on flakes and never have a problem and some can't even have a pinch or it's all downhill. This is why I suggest feeding a high quality pellet like New Life Spectrum Betta (feed 5-8 split into 2 or 3 smaller feedings) or Omega One Betta Buffet 3-4 split into a couple feedings. They tend to cause the least amount of constipation issues and they seem to have the best results as far as overall fish health. Also anything freeze dried must be thoroughly soaked for at least 10minutes or so in a cup with your liquid of choice - garlic guard, vitachem or even just a bit of tank water. They are very dry and tend to cause constipation if you feed dry. No matter what you choose to feed make sure they get one fast day a week off all food.


----------

